# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  إضاءات في الرد على الاستشارات

## سارة بنت محمد

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد، 

فإن الاستشارات من أهم طرق التواصل الإنساني، ومن أقرب طرق النصح مباشرة

ولا ريب أن كل امرء يحتاج في لحظة معينة من لحظات حياته إلى استشارة غيره ممن يعرف عنه الحكمة والاتزان، وهذا لأنه يحتاج إلى رؤية مختلفة من زاوية أخرى غير تلك التي ينظر هو منها فتكون رؤيته أكثر شمولية 

وقال تعالى:" وشاورهم في الأمر" 
وقد قيل لا خاب من استشار

والإسلام يجعل الشورى وطلب المشورة من أهم الأصول، ويتحمل الجميع نتيجة القرار الذي تبنوه دون أن يعاير بعضهم بعضا أو يلقي اللوم بعضهم على بعض

وفي قصة أحد أكبر عبرة لطريق الشورى الإسلامية

بل وفي غيرها قصص كثيرة وعبر ممتعة في هذه المسألة

وليس محل موضوعنا عن الشورى في الإسلام كدولة وإلا احتاج الأمر لجهد عظيم ما أنا ببالغته


ولكن هي إضاءات في الرد على الاستشارات بين الناس بعضهم وبعض

وجزى الله خيرا كل من ساهم في وضع لبنة في هذا الموضوع بقصد أو بغير قصد، وأخص بالذكر أختاي الحبيبتان العزيزتان على قلبي جدا

أريج الطباع ومروة عاشور



يتبع والله المستعان

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

فكرة من أروع ما يكون يا سارة ، أتوقع لها النجاح إن شاء الله ، وإقبال أخواتنا على متابعتها ، وتحية عطرة جدااااااااااا للحبيبة مروة عاشور : ))
وأسأل الله لكِ التوفيق عزيزتي في إثراء مجلس الطالبات ، وعودة رائعة لسارة بين أخواتها ، ما شاء الله .
كل الحب والتقدير ... أختكِ .

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

منتظرة في أول صف مع الافتتاحية المشوقة كالعادة

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أهلا بشمسية : )

لستُ أنا الغائبة يا غالية لم نعد نراك إلا لِمامًا 


أم عبد الرحمن، يظهر لي والله أعلم أن هناك احتلال ما يتم للصفوف : ))

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

قبل البدء أذكركم ونفسي بحديث مهم

بايعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فاشترط علي : ( والنصح لكل مسلم ) . متفق عليه

فهنا ينبغي التنبه إلى أهمية النصيحة حتى أنهها تستحق أن يشترطها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذ يبايعه صحابي جليل على الإسلام!

أفلا تستحق أن نعطيها شيئا من وقتنا وهمتنا وهمنا؟؟!

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

وفقك ربي يا سارة..

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

ووفقك غاليتي : )

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

--- ((1))

إن الاستشارات وسيلة دعوية متميزة، فيمكن أن نجعلها عبادة وتستغل في ربط قلوب العباد برب العباد.

إن طالب النصيحة يطلبها وهو في حاجة لها، فقلبه يعي، وأُذنه تنصت، وعينه تنظر، وكل حواسه متعلقة بكل كلمة بشغف 

فلتكن كلماتنا مختارة، وقلوبنا حريصة على أن يتعلق المستنصح بالله لا بالدنيا وما فيها، وأن يأخذ بالسبب مع كامل اعتماد القلب على الله.

ويجب أن يعلم المستشار والناصح أنه وسيلة يسوق الله على يديه زرقا لغيره، فإن أحسن النية، وعلم قدر نفسه، أصاب من هذا الرزق نصيبا، وإلا فلا يكونن الناصح قنطرة يعبر عليها الناس إلى الجنة، ثم تسقط في قعر جهنم أعاذنا الله وإياكم.

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> أهلا بشمسية : )
> 
> لستُ أنا الغائبة يا غالية لم نعد نراك إلا لِمامًا


كنتُ حاضرة ، كنت غائبة .
أنا غائبة أنت حاضرة .
: ))
يا ستي ، البركة فينا معا وفي كل الأخوات الطيبات الغاليات الحبيبات على قلبي .
يسّر الله لي العودة ، وشرح قلبي للمجلس .... آمييييين
شكرا صارة.
: )

----------


## هدير

> أهلا بشمسية


شميسة

الياء في الوسط يأختي سارة 
تذكري هذي القاعدة 
خير الأمور أوسطها

----------


## هدير

> شكرا صارة


لا يأختي شميسة 
ماهذا !
فخمتِ السين فصارت صاداً

----------


## هدير

> بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد، 
> 
> فإن الاستشارات من أهم طرق التواصل الإنساني، ومن أقرب طرق النصح مباشرة
> 
> ولا ريب أن كل امرء يحتاج في لحظة معينة من لحظات حياته إلى استشارة غيره ممن يعرف عنه الحكمة والاتزان، وهذا لأنه يحتاج إلى رؤية مختلفة من زاوية أخرى غير تلك التي ينظر هو منها فتكون رؤيته أكثر شمولية 
> 
> وقال تعالى:" وشاورهم في الأمر" 
> وقد قيل لا خاب من استشار
> 
> ...


جزاكِ الله خيراً أختي سارة وبارك الله فيكِ

وبارك الله في الأستاذة مروة والأستاذة أريج 
وجزاهما الله عنا كل خير

----------


## هدير

> فكرة من أروع ما يكون يا سارة ، أتوقع لها النجاح إن شاء الله ، وإقبال أخواتنا على متابعتها ، وتحية عطرة جدااااااااااا للحبيبة مروة عاشور : ))
> وأسأل الله لكِ التوفيق عزيزتي في إثراء مجلس الطالبات ، وعودة رائعة لسارة بين أخواتها ، ما شاء الله .
> كل الحب والتقدير ... أختكِ .


الحمد لله على السلامة أختي الغالية أمة الوهاب شميسة 
تفضلي :

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

وقعت في خطأ مطبعي! 


زلة قلم - أو كيبورد!! 

فلتة لسان!!


الأخوات ما يعذرن : ^ ))


لكن ماذا أفعل...أحبكن في الله : ))

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

> أم عبد الرحمن، يظهر لي والله أعلم أن هناك احتلال ما يتم للصفوف : ))


طبعاااااااااااا  اااااااا 
خصوصا أن تلك المواضيع تستهويني وتأتي على الوتر الحساس

----------


## مروة عاشور

أحسن الله إليكِ سارة ونفع بكِ وجزاكِ عنّا وعن المجلس خير الجزاء.

ومن بركة موضوعكِ أن جذب شميسة المجلس بعد أن اعتزلتنا وغابت عنّا دون سابق إنذار.




> وإلا فلا يكونن الناصح قنطرة يعبر عليها الناس إلى الجنة، ثم تسقط في قعر جهنم أعاذنا الله وإياكم.


لا إله إلا الله!

والله لقد شعرتُ بقلبي يرجف ويضطرب وكأنه قرأ الكلمات - من شدة هولها - قبل أن تقرأها عيناي, جزاكِ الله الجنّة.

----------


## طويلبة علم حنبلية

أنعِم وأكرِم بها من أيادٍ تيكَ التي اجتمعت على هذا الموضوعِ الطيّب المُبارك!

ولكن أنا لي قاعدة ، تقريباً -راسخة- أستخدمها عندَ ورود مواضيع أختنا سارة : 
وهي أنَّي إن دخلت موضوعاً لها ، وكان تفاعليّا ، أو فيهِ يتبع! أنظُر فيه ، وأقدِّر مُدّةَ إتمامِه ، ثُمَّ أقرِّر وقتَ دخوله أخرى ؛ بعدَ شهرينِ ، ثلاثة ، ...  ؛ لحين يستوي العدَس! : )
وبكيفها سارة تلعب بأعصاب المتابعات للنّهاية! 

لا أدري ما بي على سارة!؟!! ربّما لأنّي أحبُّ هذا الاسم!؟ ، أو لأنّها عارضتني في إحدى موضوعاتي !؟ أو لأنّها تطيلُ حتّى تُجهِّز الطّعام !؟ ، أو ماذا !؟ أرشديني أيّتها المُستشارة : )
شخِّصي حالتي فضلاً! = )

----------


## لجين الندى

> --- ((1))
> 
> إن الاستشارات وسيلة دعوية متميزة، فيمكن أن نجعلها عبادة وتستغل في ربط قلوب العباد برب العباد.
> 
> إن طالب النصيحة يطلبها وهو في حاجة لها، فقلبه يعي، وأُذنه تنصت، وعينه تنظر، وكل حواسه متعلقة بكل كلمة بشغف 
> 
> فلتكن كلماتنا مختارة، وقلوبنا حريصة على أن يتعلق المستنصح بالله لا بالدنيا وما فيها، وأن يأخذ بالسبب مع كامل اعتماد القلب على الله.
> 
> ويجب أن يعلم المستشار والناصح أنه وسيلة يسوق الله على يديه زرقا لغيره، فإن أحسن النية، وعلم قدر نفسه، أصاب من هذا الرزق نصيبا، وإلا فلا يكونن الناصح قنطرة يعبر عليها الناس إلى الجنة، ثم تسقط في قعر جهنم أعاذنا الله وإياكم.


بوركتِ سارة ..
موضوع في قمة الروعة .. وبدايته أروع وأروع 
نسأل الله أن لا يجعلنا واياك جسراً يمرون عليه الى الجنة ثم يلقى به في النار ..
وأن يجزيك خير الجزاء ..

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> أنعِم وأكرِم بها من أيادٍ تيكَ التي اجتمعت على هذا الموضوعِ الطيّب المُبارك!
> 
> ولكن أنا لي قاعدة ، تقريباً -راسخة- أستخدمها عندَ ورود مواضيع أختنا سارة : 
> وهي أنَّي إن دخلت موضوعاً لها ، وكان تفاعليّا ، أو فيهِ يتبع! أنظُر فيه ، وأقدِّر مُدّةَ إتمامِه ، ثُمَّ أقرِّر وقتَ دخوله أخرى ؛ بعدَ شهرينِ ، ثلاثة ، ... ؛ لحين يستوي العدَس! : )
> وبكيفها سارة تلعب بأعصاب المتابعات للنّهاية!




ممتاز
وأنا أيضا أفعل ذلك مع أمثال هذه الأخت (سارة بنت محمد)

إذن وجدنا نقاط مشتركة الحمد لله.





> لا أدري ما بي على سارة!؟!! ربّما لأنّي أحبُّ هذا الاسم!؟ ، أو لأنّها عارضتني في إحدى موضوعاتي !؟ أو لأنّها تطيلُ حتّى تُجهِّز الطّعام !؟ ، أو ماذا !؟ أرشديني أيّتها المُستشارة : )
> شخِّصي حالتي فضلاً! = )



حالتك مستعصية جدا ككاتبة الموضوع نفسه

لا تقلقي ليس هناك علاج فقط تأقلمي مع شخصيتك فهناك صنف من الناس لا يحبون التشويق والإثارة - وأنا منهم- (ابتسامة)





> بوركتِ سارة ..
> موضوع في قمة الروعة .. وبدايته أروع وأروع 
> نسأل الله أن لا يجعلنا واياك جسراً يمرون عليه الى الجنة ثم يلقى به في النار ..
> وأن يجزيك خير الجزاء



آمين آمين 

لجين دائما تدفعنا للأمام وتظل تردد كلمات الثناء والتشجيع حتى تضمن استمرار الموضوع بإذن الله على المدى القصير

ولكن بصراحة مفيش حد بينفع مع صاحبة الموضوع إلا أختنا التوحيد ولأنها غائبة فــــــــــــ....  ..(ابتسامة)

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

> ولكن بصراحة مفيش حد بينفع مع صاحبة الموضوع إلا أختنا التوحيد ولأنها غائبة فــــــــــــ....  ..(ابتسامة)


إذن فنحن محرومون من ذلك الموضوع والموضوع الآخر "فيض الرحمن" حتى عودة أختنا التوحيد وقد طالت غيبتها هذه المرة
وإلى الله المشتكى

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

ولم؟!

ألم تنبأي أنني وضعت مشاركة جديدة في في موضوع فيض الرحمن؟؟!

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

لم يكن موجودا قبل ردي
المعذرة، رأيته بعدها بفترة (ابتسامة)

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

السَّلامُ عليكم ورحمةُ اللهِ وبركاته 
الله المستعان !!
ظننتُني سأجدُ في هذا الموضوع على الأقل 5 مشاركات لكثرةِ مارأيتُ اسمَه !

لا يسعني إلَّا أن أقولَ جزاكِ اللهُ فردوسَهُ وباركَ فيكِ أستاذتنا :""""

----------


## مروة عاشور

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

كان هناك من يستفيد, فهل لديكِ من جديد؟

صدقًا.. اشتقنا لِما كان يُنثر هنا من دُرر, فنرجو ألا يطول الغياب..

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

2--

الاستشارات..وما أدراك ما قيمتها!
هل أقول إغاثة ملهوف؟
أم تعاون على بر وتقوى؟؟
هل استحضرنا نية تفريج الكرب؟!

الاستشارات...وما أدراك ما الاستشارات!

وسيلة دعوية لا تخيب بإذن الله...فأمامك أذن طالب يسمع!

فلا تستهن بهذا الباب ففيه من الخير ما لا يعلمه إلا الله

ولكن على ما فيه من الخير...ففيه من المشقة وعظم المسئولية ما لا يعلمه إلا الله..

وينقلنا هذا إلى الإشارة التالية:

--3
أيها المستشار!
أنت مجتهد قدر طاقتك
تخطئ وتصيب
والله الموفق 
فلا تتعد قدرك

استعن بالله، وافتقر إليه وتبرأ من كل حول لك ولا قوة وإياك أن تركن إلى نفسك فتوكل إليها ولا ينفع الندم يوم الحساب

إياك أن تثق بنفسك فتهلكها
وإياك أن تعين مستشيرك على الثقة بنفسه فتهلكه

أنت مفتقر إلى ربك فأظهر الافتقار، وعلم مستشيرك كيف يفتقر إلى الله

إياك أن تعلمه أن يثق بك وأن يطيعك كالعميان
إياك أن تعلمه أن يتوكل عليك وأن ينفذ "أوامرك" 

أنت مجتهد تخطئ وتصيب، فإن أردتَ أن تؤجر فأخلص لله وتوكل عليه واستعن به.

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

اللهم لك الحمد والشكر يا رب
مشاركتين في يومين متتاليين
اللهم لا حسد
في انتظار المزيد في هذا الموضوع والاخر ايضا (ابتسامة)

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

عليك بالدعاء في جوف الليل

وأهو نستفيد من بكاء عبد المهيمن : ))

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

--(4)

ليس دور المستشار أن (يحبط) المستشير
ولا أن يجزم أن مشكلته ليس لها حل!

بل دوره أن يبتكر حلولا 
ويعين صاحب المشكلة على الوصول لحل صحيح
أو يعينه على تنفيذ حل معروف
أو ربما يكون دوره أحيانا هو تهدئة الوضع القائم، أو تهدئة المستشير أو حتى مجرد تفريج كربه.

فليع كل متصدر لهذه المهمة هذه النقظة جيدا ولينتبه لكلماته ويحرص على انتقائها.


-- (5)
ثقة المستشار في أن لكل مشكلة حل من أهم النقاط في إيجاد الحل بإذن الله!
قد يبدو للوهلة الأولى أن هذا الحل ...مشكلة!

قد يكون الطلاق حلا!!
وقد يكون القطيعة حلا!! 

لكن ترتيب الأولويات هو الذي يقي صاحب المشكلة من الأعراض الجانبية لهذه الحلول المشكلة...

فإياك أن تجزم أن المشكلة "ليس لها حل"

وتذكر أن يقين المرء في الله، ورفع يديه بالدعاء، وتفويض الأمر إليه هو في الواقع حل لا سيما من أغلقت دونه كل الأبواب.

اللهم دبر لنا فإنا لا نحسن التدبير.


--(6)
الابتعاد عن الحلول الجذرية أكثر من اللازم!

فإن الطبيب لا يقفز للجزم بإجراء عملية البتر إلا في مرحلة متقدمة من المرض أو استحالة علاج المرض...بل أحيانا رأفة بالمريض...يجرب ولو بدا له عدم النجاح..


فليس من حق المستشار أن يجزم أن التوافق بين الزوجين مستحيل لاختلاف الشخصيات، بناء على دراسات نفسية، ثم يعلن ذلك يكرره على مسمع المستشير من بداية الاستشارة وبداية المشكلة

وليس من حقه أن يكرر على مسامعه ضرورة مقاطعة قريب أو إخوان في الله، من بداية حل المشكلة

بل يستنفد الوسائل بالترتيب الطبيعي أولا ويتابع مع المستشير طرق التنفيذ لعله يجد نقط الضعف التي تسببت في فشل طريقة أو وسيلة من الوسائل فلا يحتاج إلى الانتقال لوسيلة أخرى بقدر ما يحتاج إلى إصلاح الوسيلة الأولى.

--(7)
تعاطف مع صاحب المشكلة ولو كان مخطئا مستحقا للتأنيب!!
فتأنيب المحب أقرب رحما من تأنيب الغاضب
وقبول النصيحة من فم ناصح وقلب رحيم أقرب عزما
والتماسك العذر لا يعني أن المعذور ليس مخطئا، ولا يعني عدم بَذْلِك النصح له

فقد سمى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الحاكم المجتهد مخطئا وأثبت له العذر بل الأجر كما ورد في الحديث الصحيح

ولو نظرنا إلى تأنيب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وتعليمه للرجل الذي بال في المسجد لعرفنا أن الخطأ وإثبات الخطأ لا يعني عدم الشفقة والرحمة، وهذا للقبول أقرب كما في رد فعل الرجل حيث قبل النصح من النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ثم دعا له وللنبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  أن يرحمهما ولا يرحم أحدا غيرهما لما رأى نصح الصحابة بغير هذه الشفقة والرحمة "الظاهرة" له.

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

متابعة بشوق

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

ممتاز 
هناكَ جديد .. غدًا بعدَ أن أنتهي من امتحاني أتابعُ الاستفادة إن شاء الله فلم تُعد هناك 
مشكلة تحولُ بيني وبينَكم الحمدُ لله ..
وألتمسُ الدُّعاءَ إلى ذاكَ الحين ..
بوركتِ وجوزيتِ الفردوسَ أختي الفاضلة ()

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أم عبد الرحمن تابعي بشوق كيف شئت (ابتسامة)

الأمة الفقيرة...ستجدي غنيمة من أخطاء الإملاء والنحو فأنا أكتب على عجالة سريعة ولا أراجع ما أكتب طمعا في إرضاء أم عبد الرحمن والتوحيد (ابتسامة)

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(8)

لا تكن مثاليا في ردك...قل شيئا ممكن التطبيق

كثير من المستشارين يقول أشياء غير ممكنة التطبيق، فقط لكي لا يترك الورقة بيضاء!!

وهذا خطأ ..فقط يكون الصمت للتفكير أو قول لا أعلم له وقع أفضل من قول ما تسود به الصفحات فحسب.

فعند الإجابة لابد أن يكون الحل ممكن عمليا وليس مجرد كلام مثالي يصلح كنظرية أثرية في كتاب

وهذا ينقلنا إلى الإشارة التالية:


(9)

مراعاة طبيعة المستشير عند تصور الإجابة

فطبيعة المرأة ليست كالرجل

وطبيعة من هو تحت العشرين غير من فوق الثلاثين

وطبيعة المتزوجـــ (ــة) غير الأيامى

وطبيعة من له ولد غير من ليس له....الخ

فلكل واحد زاوية نظر وطاقة نفسية وطاقة بدنية وظروف تحيط به تتحكم في عوامل الإستشارة.


وهذا يجعلنا نؤكد على هذه الحقيقة في الإشارة التالية:



(10)

راع الفروق الفردية بين المستشير وغيره

إن عدم مراعاة الفروق الفردية عند بذل النصيحة يؤدي إلى فشل أو نقص تحقيق المرجو من النصيحة


فإن كانت طريقتك نجحت بجدارة مع هذا الفتى القوي الإرادة الذكي العقل

فلا يعني هذا أنها ستنجح مع هذا الفتى الضعيف المتكاسل!!

والنصيحة التي يستطيع أن يطبقها إنسان حليم الخلق غير تلك التي يستطيع أن يطبقها سريع الإنفعال

لكل شخص طبيعة وسلوك وبيئة وفكر ونمط حياة فلابد من مراعاة كل ذلك قبل اقتراح حل معين قد يفضي إلى نتائج عكسية تماما



ونجمل ما سبق في التركيز على هذه النقطة:


(11)

لا تنظر إلى المشكلة من زاويتك الشخصية

فهذه زاوية ضيقة جدا فطبيعتك تختلف عن طبيعة غيرك

فإن كنت أنت قوي الإيمان أو ضعيفه

أو كنت هادئ الطباع أو سريع الغضب

إذا كنت من بيئة تستقبح هذا السلوك 

إذا كانت تربيتك قد أهلتك لتحمل المسئولية أو لا

إذا كنت أقررت في بيتك نظام معين لا تتحمل سواه



فهذا لا يعني أن الآخرين يعيشون في دائرتك الضيقة .....فلا تنصحهم بناء على ما تحب أو تغضب، ولا بناء على ما تستطيع أو تضعف


وسيأتي بيان ذلك مرة بعد مرة وبأمثلة توضيحية في حينه حتى يستقر فهمها في النفوس بإذن الله تعالى

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

حاااضر ولا يهمك وأنا بالمرصاد (ابتسامة)
عندي أشياء من العهد السابق لكن لا أدري أين اختفى ملف الوورد الذي كنتُ أكتُبُ عليه 
هناك أمرٌ ..ليتَك تردين على آخر رسالة حين سألتني سؤالا وأجبتُك ، ثُم بعثتُ لك باستشارة 
 .. لكن لا مشكلة إن تأخرت فذلك يعودُ إليك وإلى وقتك المتاح جزاك ربي عني وعن المسلمين خيرا  ))

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

> أم عبد الرحمن تابعي بشوق كيف شئت (ابتسامة)
> 
> الأمة الفقيرة...ستجدي غنيمة من أخطاء الإملاء والنحو فأنا أكتب على عجالة سريعة ولا أراجع ما أكتب طمعا في إرضاء أم عبد الرحمن والتوحيد (ابتسامة)


(ابتسامات)
صدقا مستمتعة وارى فهم عميق في الكلام لكيف تكون الاستشارات وكلها فوائد جمة تحتاج للاستفاضة وكثير من التفصيل
لكن في نفس الوقت بدأت اشعر بصعوبة الاستشارة وثقلها ومسئوليتها الكبيرة

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

--(12)
تتمة وتفصيل:


إن مثل الذي ينصح نصيحة مثالية أكثر من اللازم كحال هذا الشاعر الذي قال:


وكأننا ونحن جلوس والماء حولنا ...قوم جلوس حولهم ماء!!




فغالبا رده تحصيل حاصل أو فلنقل هو رد نموذجي طبقا للكتاب لكنه نظري وغير عملي!


فعندما تأتي أم سريعة الغضب تشكو من عناد أولادها فيكون الرد : ينبغي أن تتسم ردود أفعالك بالهدوء!


الرد صحيح لكنه مثالي أكثر من اللازم ولم يحتو على وسائل التهدئة التي يمكن أن تستعين بها لكي لا تفقد أعصابها سريعا (قبل أن تقع في الغضب)


لم يتضمن أساليب التصرف حال وقعها في الغضب


ولم يتضمن تدارك الموقف بعد عاصفة الغضب!!


ولنر كيف تكون وصية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:


روى البخاري في صحيحه أن رجلا قال للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : أوصني ، قال : ( لا تغضب ) . فردد مرارا ، قال : ( لا تغضب ) .




فهذه وصية في حال السعة ممن طلب وصية عامة


أما في السعة كوصية خاصة وإرشاد إلى طريقة التصرف:
فقال :إذا غضب أحدكم و هو قائم فليجلس ؛ فإن ذهب عنه الغضب و إلا فليضطجع " (1)




ثم تأمل في هذا الحديث:


استب رجلان عند النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . فجعل أحدهما يغضب ويحمر وجهه . فنظر إليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال " إني لأعلم كلمة لو قالها لذهب ذا عنه : أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم " فقام إلى الرجل رجل ممن سمع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : أتدرون ما قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم آنفا ؟ قال " إني لأعلم كلمة لو قالها لذهب ذا عنه : أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم " فقال له الرجل : أمجنونا تراني ؟" متفق عليه




فهنا حال الغضب لم يأمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الرجل قائلا لا تغضب!


بل أرشده لطريقه يذهب بها غضبه وهي قوله أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم، وانظر مراعاة حال هذا الغاضبب بإرشاده إلى (قول) يصلح كعلاج سريع 






-- كذلك نجد دوما أن حلول المشاكل في الإسلام ليست حلولا نظرية ولا غير واقعية بل هو حلول عملية واقعية مرنة وليست صورة مثالية جامدة باردة لا علاقة لها بالواقع


فهذه نصيحة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم للشباب:"كنا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : من استطاع الباءة فليتزوج ، فإنه أغض للبصر وأحصن للفرج ، ومن لم يستطع فعليه بالصوم ، فإنه له وجاء ." متفق عليه


وتأمل أن النصيحة لم يكن فيها ((فليترهبن)) ولا ((فليؤنب نفسه حتى الموت))


بل حل عملي لكبح الشهوات وتحقيق العفة لمن استطاع الزواج
وحل عملي شرعي لمن لا يستطيع حتى يرزقه الله الاستطاعة.






-- امرأة تأتي لتشكو من إقدام زوجها على الزواج الثاني
فنجد نصيحة الناصح مستنكرا: لا تغاري ...وكيف تغاري وهذا أمر الله؟!


فهذا رد مثالي بارد وغير منطقي فإن زوجات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كن يغرن ولم يكن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يزجر واحدة منهن بل يحلم ويصبر ويبتسم تارة ويعرض تارة ..


-- كذلك من وضع لنفسه مبدأ في بيته كمن أحسن اختيار الزوجة لعقله وفطنته توفيقا من ربه فعلمها وعزم ألا يطلق 
فيجد نفسه أمام مشكلة كارثية لزوجين أساءا/ أو أساء أحدهما  الاختيار، والاستمرار لا يزيد الأمر إلى مفاسد دنيوة ودينية 
فهل يصر على فرض مبدأه على المستشير؟؟




-- مستشارة ظروفها المعيشية سيئة أو متوسطة بحيث أن جديد الملابس والحلي لا تمثل بالنسبة لها أمر مهم بل هو ضرب من الترف فإذا شكت لها امرأة مرفهة من عادتها ومثيلاتها الحلي والنفقة، أن زوجها منع عنها شيء مما يعتبر لديها ولدى زوجها معيشة أساسية


فيكون رد الفعل من المستشارة استنكاري وعنيف لهذا الترف والبذخ المبالغ فيه!


والعكس كذلك
إن كانت المستشارة ممن اعتاد على حياة ميسرة فتشكو لها امرأة منع الزوج من نفقة معينة لضيق ذات اليد فتكون المستشارة بكلماتها سببا في نقمة المرأة على حياتها أكثر وربما أدخلت نفسها في باب تخبيب النساء على أزواجهن!!






-- مراعاة مقتضى الحال:


تأمل في قصة الفتى الذي طلب من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الإذن في الزنا: (2)
"أتى فتى شابا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : يا رسول الله ائذن لي بالزنا فأقبل القوم عليه فزجروه وقالوا : مه مه فقال : ادنه فدنا منه قريبا قال : فجلس قال : أتحبه لأمك ؟ قال : لا والله جعلني الله فداءك قال : ولا الناس يحبونه لأمهاتهم قال : أفتحبه لابنتك قال : لا والله يا رسول الله جعلني الله فداءك قال : ولا الناس يحبونه لبناتهم قال : أفتحبه لأختك قال : لا والله جعلني الله فداءك قال : ولا الناس يحبونه لأخواتهم قال : أفتحبه لعمتك قال : لا والله جعلني الله فداءك قال : ولا الناس يحبونه لعماتهم قال : أفتحبه لخالتك قال : لا والله جعلني الله فداءك قال : ولا الناس يحبونه لخالاتهم قال : فوضع يده عليه وقال : اللهم اغفر ذنبه وطهر قلبه وحصن فرجه فلم يكن بعد ذلك الفتى يلتفت إلى شيء" صححه الألباني في الصحيحة والوادعي في الصحيح المسند




هذا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يخاطب فتى عربي عفيف يعرف كيف تكون الرجولة والمروءة 


قلتُ: سمعت الشيخ مسعد أنور يحدث عن فتى عربي مسلم متحمس يحاور فتى أجنبيا فقال له هذا الأخير: أنتم في الإسلام تضيقون على الناس في أمور كثيرة
فسأله : مثل ماذا؟
فقال : مثلا تحرمون الزنا
فانتفض الفتى وأراد أن يحاكي الحوار السابق فسأله: أترضاه لأمك؟؟


فكان رد الأجنبي: ولم لا؟!!




نسأل الله العافية من انتكاس الفطر


فينبغي مراعاة حال المستشير وفكره أثناء الحوار والنصيحة، وهذا ينقلنا إلى النقطة التالية..

------------------------------

*(1) تخريج الحديث والحكم عليه للأخ السكران التميمي
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....%B9&highlight=



(2) وسيأتي تأملات عديدة في هذه القصة فهي أصل لكل داع إلى الله وكل مستشار*
*__________________*

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

متابعة معك

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

--13

لا تضع (كليشهات) للرد على ((كل)) استشارة!

بعض الناس عندهم (كل) مشكلة زوجية لها رد واحد!
(كل) مشكلة بين أب وابنه أو بين أم وابنتها لها رد واحد!!
(كل) مشكلة بين طالبـــ (ــة) ومعلمـــ  (ـة) لها رد واحد!!!

وهكذا 

فلا فارق بين شخصية وأخرى ولا بين ظروف وأخرى ولا بين المشكلة نفسها ومشكلة أخرى

فمنهم من يكون عنده قاعدة راسخة أن كل مشكلة زوجية تدخل فيها أم الزوج أو أم الزوجة : فالحماء مخطأة ولا ريب
ومنهم من تكون الزوجة عنده مخطئ دوما
ومنهن من تكون عندها الزوج هو المخطئ بلا ريب


فبناء على هذا هناك (كليشيه) جاهز للرد، سواء مكتوب أو منطوق لا يحيد عنه صاحبه مهما تغييت المعايير

وهذا خطأ كبير في الرد على الاستشارات لهذا نحتاج إلى:

--(14) 
لا تضع رد جاهز، ولكن احفظ لديك ملفات للاستخدام

بمعنى أن يكون لدينا ملف مجمع عن (الرجاء) (الخوف المرضي) (الخشية) (الوساوس) (المحبة) (علاج العشق).......الخ

سواء كان هذا الملف ذهني أو مكتوب، وسواء ورقي أو إلكتروني.

نجمع فيه الأدلة الشرعية من كتاب الله وسنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 وكذلك كلمات مأثورة مثلا، وعبارات جيدة قوية متينة متباينة تتفق أو تختلف في تناول الفكرة بحيث تكون العبارات متنوعة بين معارضة وموافقة وليست على وتيرة واحدة.

فإذا واجتهنا مشكلة تحتاج إلى حل نعود لهذه الملفات فنتخير منها ما ينفع للرد بناء على كل ما يتصل بهذه المشكلة تحديدا، وإنما يتكون وجهة نظرنا في حل المشكلة وتحليلها بنا على المشكلة نفسها وظروفها.

ولهذا احرص على...

--(15)
عدم اعتناق الأفكار المسبقة بحيث لا يتخذ المستشار رأيا موافقا أو عدائيا بناء على ما في ذهنه

فتكوين فكرة مسبقة عن المستشير
أو عن بيئته
أو ظروفه 
أو عن أطراف المشكلة

قد يكون أمر حتمي ولابد من الاستفادة منه

لكن اعتناق هذه الفكرة ......كارثة!

كذلك اعتناق فكر مسبق عن الطريقة المثلى لحل ((كل)) مشكلة هو أمر خطير جدا ولهذا أؤكد وأكرر عليه لا ينبغي اعتناق أي فكر مسبق أثناء حل المشكلة

اترك لنفسك حرية التفكير والتحليل واستعن بالله أولا ثم بما عندك من خلفيات وأفكار مسبقة مع ترك مساحة من المرونة والتغيير بناء على ما يرى المستشار ويلمس لا ما يعتقد ويفكر فحسب.

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

استمري بارك الله فيكِ

----------


## مروة عاشور

أحسن الله إليكِ وزادكِ من فضله أستاذتنا الكريمة
ونفع الله بكِ وبكل ما تخطين.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

-- (16)

قد يكون من الحلول ألا تقترح حلا!

مجرد أذن كبيرة تسمع مع توجيه إيماني لطيف




--(17)

كن صبورا متحملا..واعلم أنك ستؤذى ولو من المستشير نفسه!

فقد يكون مريضا يقاوم علاج مرضه - وهو لا يشعر - فيصب جام غضبه وتنتقضه على رأسك أنت

فاصبر واحتسب

ولا تسارع بالانتصار لنفسك ...تذكر أنت تعالج مشكلة.



-- (18)

لا تحتقر المستشير مهما تعاظم عليك قوله

حرصا على سلامة قلبك أولا
حرصا على سلامة قولك في نصحه ثانيا

فإن اللسان مغرفة القلب ومهما حاولت إخفاء هذا الاحتقار سيظهر وسيكون سببا في إفساد النصح

فتفقد قلبك وليس لسانك وكلماتك فحسب ....فإن لسانك لن يغترف إلا من طيب أو خبيث.


وكثير من المستشيرين يتهرب من مستشار بعينه رغم ما يظهر له من حلاوة اللسان وطلاوته

ولكن في الواقع ما في قلب هذا المستشار قد نضح على جوارحه هنا وهناك ما يدل على ما في قلبه

قد لا يستطيع المستشير التعبير وتحديد موضع الأذى...ولكنها وصلت إليه..من همسة أو غمزة لم تلحظها أنت ...ولكن رآها الذي يعلم خائنة الأعين وما تخفي الصدور.

وعقيدة أهل السنة أن الجوارح والقلب يتلازمان.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

--(19)
انتبه للثوابت!

إياك أن يدفعك الغضب من "والدي" المستشير إلى أن تتعدى بالألفاظ عليهما! ولا أن تأمر بالعقوق والجفا!!

إياك أن يدفعك غيظك من "الزوج" إلى تخبيب المرأة على زوجها أو دفعها لفعل محرم!!


--(20)
إذا لمست من المستشير ندما فلا توبخ ولا تقرع ولا تقل (لو)
ولكن عضد شعور الندم بلطف
فإن ألم الندم المنبعث من داخله أقوى ألف مرة وأشد تأثيرا وأطول وأدوم من ألم التوبيخ الذي قد يثير الكبر فيفسد الأمر

--(21)
لا تغتر بمحاولة المستشير عدم إراقة ماء وجهه!

فقد يظهر البعض تجلدا أو لا يبدو عليه الندم والحرقة ولكن المستشار الخبير هو الذي يدرك ذلك من نظرات العيون وارتجافة الأيدي وكلمات مبعثرة هنا وهناك

وقد يفهم ذلك مباشرة من لامنطقية الموقف

فزوجة تزوج زوجها تعلن أنها سعيدة وتدعو غيرها لتزويج الأزواج، وتكرر ذلك ليل نهار
هذا غير منطقي ويدل على قلب ينزف ويتجلد...

فلا ينبغي أن يترك المستشار نفسه نهبا لاستفزاز المستشير بمثل هذه الأفاعيل ويحتاج ذلك إلى:

--(22)
أخرج نفسك من حيز المشكلة!

أنت لست طرفا في المشكلة فلا تجعل المسألة شخصية!!

إن المريض الذي يدفع طبيبه لأنه آلمه لا يتوقع الناس من الطبيب أن يرد الدفعة لهذا المريض...

لا تقحم نفسك في طيات المشكلة فتترك نفسك نهبا للاستفزاز والضيق، ولا تأخذ كل كلمة وحركة باعتبار أنها ضدك وأنها إهانة..

تفهم حاجات المستشير النفسية ورغبته الدائمة في الظهور بمظهر لائق فلا تحاول دفعه للكشف عما بداخله أمامك بصورة مباشرة أو صراحة واضحة فإن الشعور بالعري النفسي شديد الألم والوطأة...وهذا يتضمن...

--(23)
إنك تفهم وهو يفهم فلا داع لأن نثبت قدراتنا على الفهم!!

ليس الغبي بسيد في قومه .....لكن سيد قومه المتغابي!

وأقول صدقا أن هذه أصعب تقنية في التعامل مع المستشير!

فعادة يحاول المستشار أن يثبت ذاته وقدراته أمام المستشير خوفا من فقدان هذا الشعور اللذيذ بحاجة الناس إليك

ولن أتحدث عن قدح هذا في الإخلاص...فالكل يعرف ذلك جيدا!

ولكن حاول أن تذكر أنه هو المريض وليس أنت !! 
وتذكر أنك تعالج حاجاته هو النفسية وليس حاجاتك!!

وتذكر أن الله تعالى قال:"والذين جاهدوا فينا لنهدينهم سبلنا"

-- (24)
التوبيخ شهوة...فلا تنجرف خلف شهواتك!!

 أن تكون أنت في موقف القوة والشرف والصحة وأمامك شخص ضعيف واقع في مذلة موقف ما!
وقتها يتحول التوبيخ إلى شهوة جارفة في نفسك تستمتع بالتقريع وتتشدق بالكلمات التي طالما قيلت لك في موقف مماثل ثم تغلف كل هذه السموم بغلاف مفتعل من الشفقة والرحمة!!

تذكر....
هذا نوع من النذالة والخسة!!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

-- (25)

أنت تتعامل مع بشر تحدثه...وهو يفكر ويقلب الكلام على وجوهه، وربما كان هناك ما يخفيه أو يظهر لك خلافه...فتكون معطياتك أنقص من المطلوب!
فلا تتوقع أن يسلم لك بأفعاله في كل ما تقول..ولا تتوقع أن تسير المواقف على وفق ما تتوقع...فاجعل هامش مرن في صفحة توقعاتك وتهيأ لذلك.
وليكن التركيز الأكبر هو محاولة إفادته...وثق أنه بإذن الله مستفيد.

--(26)
لا تقابل الاستشارات الخاصة برد فعل تهويلي...لابد من ضبط الأعصاب والمشاعر مراعاة نقاط الضعف البشري.
فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جاءه فتى يطالب بالإذن في الزنا فلم يصرخ ولم يقفز ولم تتسع عيناه وحدقتاه تبرقان!! بل حاوره بهدوء ولطف حتى عبر به إلى بر الأمان

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

--(27)

وجه للسؤال الأهم!

روى البخاري ومسلم أن رجلا سأل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الساعة ، فقال : متى الساعة ؟ قال : ( وماذاأعددتلها ؟ ) قال : لا شيء ، إلا أني أحب الله ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقال : ( أنت مع من أحببت ) . قال أنس : فما فرحنا بشيء فرحنا بقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( أنت مع من أحببت ) .

وفي رواية لمسلم:
قال فكأن الرجل استكان . ثم قال : يا رسول الله ! ما أعددتلها كبير صلاة ولا صيام ولا صدقة . ولكني أحب الله ورسوله . قال " فأنت مع من أحببت " .
لم يتوقف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مع السؤال الأول ليثبت أنه من الخطأ طرحه ولم يكرر ما تقرر من قبل أنه لا يعلم الساعة إلا الله عز وجل

لكن انتقل بالرجل برفق إلى السؤال الأهم ثم بشره بخير كبير

وهكذا لابد أن ينتقل المستشار برفق مع المستشير فيغيرمن توافه أهدافه وما ينقدح في ذهنه من فكر في المشكلة وينتقل بتقييمه للمشكلة نفسها من الدناءة والسفاهة إلى السمو والرزانة

فامرأة تنشغل كل لحظة بما قالته حماتها وأخت زوجها وتبحث عن ردود لاذعة رادعة للانتقام لنفسها...ينبغي أن ينتقل بها إلى الهدف الأهم وهو كيف أكسب ود حماتي وأخت زوجي 

والكلام في هذا المقام يحتاج إلى مجلدات والأمثلة فيها أكثر من أن تحصر في كلمات ...ولكنه العهد أنها فقط إضاءات!


-- (28)

الإضافة في إجابة المستشار لابد أن تتعلق بالموضوع!

فمستشير يتسائل كيف أرقق قلبي؟ كيف أتخلص من ذنبي؟

يضاف له شيء من الكلام عن علو الهمة أو عن الصبر على الطاعة أو عن المصابرة ومراغمة الشيطان...الخ

وهكذا فإن إجابة الأسئلة فن يحتاج إلى فكر وممارسة وفقه عميق وقد سمعت شهادة بعض العلماء لابن تيمية أنه كان أفضل من يمارس هذا الفن، أعني فن إضافة بعض الأمور المتعلقة بالسؤال والتي قد تبدو للناظر في نص السؤال للوهلة الأولى أن السائل لا يحتاج إليها! ولكنه في الواقع بطرقها يروي غليل السائل بأكثر مما توقع هو نفسه.


فكم من إجابة ثرية ومفيدة وهي مع الأسف خارج الموضوع أو على الأقل لا تطرق الجوانب الهامة في نفس السؤال أو المتعلقة به ...

وهذا يحتاج إلى ...

--(29)

تحليل السؤال بتركيز!

إن السائل عندما يطرح سؤاله فإنما هو يضع ما في ذهنه في وعاء من الكلمات

هذا الوعاء يحمل داخله إشارات مهمة جدا لابد أن يلتقطها المستشار ليفهم ما يحتاج المستشير

وكل كلمة لها صدى ورجع ..سواء كانت مقصودة أو زلة لسان

فكلمة معينة قد تكشف عن إحباط صاحبها ، فيحتاج إلى إضافة عن الهمة أو الرجاء في الله تعالى
 وكلمة أخرى قد تكشف بدقة محددة موضع المشكلة بالضبط، وهناك كلمات تدل على معاناة صاحبها وضياعه، وكلمات تدل على كبره وغروره....الخ


هذا التحليل يعين المستشار على الإضافة السابق الحديث عنها، ويعينه على تحليل شخصية المستشير ويوجهه إلى الطريق السليم بإذن الله تعالى.

وكثيرا ما تكون المشكلة غير محتاجة لــــــ (عمل) ما  لمواجهتها بقدر ما هي محتاجة إلى التخلص من (داء) ما تظهره الكلمات.

ألا ترون أنه قد يقص عليكم شخص قصة طويلة عن إخفاقات متتالية ويكون حله في حسن الافتقار إلى الله أو الإخلاص إليه أو ترك الكبر والغرور؟؟ ويكون ذلك أولى من مناقشة آحاد وتفاصيل القصة 

فهذا مثال نعرفه جميعا ونمارسه جميعا أيضا بصورة إن لم تكن يومية فهي دورية..

فكذلك في كثير من الاستشارات قد تكون الإجابة خارج النص المكتوب أو المنطوق فتحليل الكلمات يفتح أفقا خارج الحدود الضيقة التي قد نحصر أنفسنا فيها.

وهذا التحليل لا يقتصر على الاستشارات بل من المهم جدا أن يمارسه من يشتغل بالإجابة على الفتاوى أيضا..فكم من سؤال أراد به المستفتي أن يحصل على فتوى بعينها فاستطاع أن ينتزع من المفتي ما يريد لعدم تركيز المفتي في السؤال وتحليل كلماته وألفاظه

وكذلك في باب الاستشارات كثيرا ما يكون الهدف من الاستشارة الحصول على ضوء أخضر للمضي في ممارسة غير منضبطة بالشرع لتكون إجابة المستشير البريئة: هكذا نصحني فلان!!

وهذا باب مهم جدا وشائك جدا والكلام عن فوائدة يطول...ولكن ممارسته مع الاستعانة بالله لها نكهة مختلفة

نسأل الله أن يرزقنا البصيرة الثاقبة والفراسة الصادقة.

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

متابعة معكِ
.همسة: هل توقف الموضوع الآخر "زاد الداعية" لحين الانتهاء من هذا الموضوع؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> متابعة معكِ


أهلا أهلا بالغالية أم عبد الرحمن أين كنت افتقدناك يوم أو اثنين؟




> .همسة: هل توقف الموضوع الآخر "زاد الداعية" لحين الانتهاء من هذا الموضوع؟


صرخة شريرة:
أنت طماعة جدا ^_^

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

كنت على سفر وها قد وصلت مصر لأكون بالقرب أكثر (ابتسامة)

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(30)
أحيانا يحتاج المستشير ألا تطرح عليه طرحا مباشرا!

فتكتفي بأسلوب غير مباشر يشعر المستشير أنه هو الذي اختار..

وهذا يتعلق بشخصية المستشير نفسه وليس فقط طبيعة المشكلة

فحتى لو كان الحق واضحا والباطل أوضح منه، فقد يكون المستشير بحاجة إلى بيان إيجابيات الحق وسلبيات الباطل، وطرح ذلك بأسلوب توجيهي لطيف يأخذ بيده إلى أن ينطق هو بلسانه أنه يريد الحق ويرفض الباطل.
ثم يتحول الطرح بعد ذلك إلى دعم إرادة المستشير بتعليمه أولا ثم ثانيا ثم ثالثا: حسن التوكل على الله بالأخذ بالأسباب مع كامل الاعتماد عليه عز وجل وصدق اللجوء إليه بإعلان الافتقار الكامل إلى الله اليقين أنه هو هو الغني الحميد ثم حسن الاستعانة به عز وجل.

إذن قد يكون دورك أن تعرض المسألة بلسانك بأسلوب مختلف وبيان الحق والباطل فيها وعرض الحلول المتاحة مع بيان سلبيات وإيجابيات كل حل - حتى لو كان الحل خطأ في رأيك تعرضه بأسلوب يضعفه ...
ثم تترك الفرصة بذكاء للمستشير أن يعلن هو عن اختياره الصواب وحاجته الماسة للعمل به

(31)
فكر في مآل النصيحة ولا تكتف بعلاج زاوية ضيقة من المشكلة

أحيانا نكون في حاجة إلى إسعاف سريع وعاجل لمشكلة آنية، فتتم ممارسة "الإسعافات الأولية" للمشكلة حتى تصل إلى المستشفى فيتم العلاج الكامل 
لكن هذا لا يعني أن في كل مشكلة سيكون العلاج فيها بهذا الأسلوب، ولا يمكن أن يكتفي "مريض القلب" بمجرد إسعاف أولي دون متابعة دقيقة وعلاج منتظم.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(32)
أبرز مواطن القوة ووجه الاستفادة منها!

فكل إنسان يحمل بداخله نقاط قوة ونقاط ضعف

فلا ينبغي أن يحصر المستشار نفسه في علاج نقاط الضعف فحسب، بل لابد أن يجتهد في إبراز نقاط القوة ويوجه مستشيره إلى حسن الاستفادة منها

فإن النفس إن لم تشغلها بالطالعة شغلتك بالمعصية،وإذا لم تنطلق في طريق الحق "بقوة" انشغلت بالباطل وعادت لضعفها، وقد تنشغل أثناء طريق الحق بهذا الضعف طالما أن انطلاقها لم يكن بالقوة اللازمة

كذلك فإن علو الهمة وحسن الاجتهاد والحماس الذي يولده معرفة نقاط القوة وإبرازها في النفس والاستفادة منها، يساعد في علاج نقاط الضعف وترميمها في النفس


(33)
لابد من مراعاة ألا يكون المستشار سببا في إحباط المستشير

لا بكلمة ولا بقسوة ولا بمشاعر داخلية تظهر بين السطور..

(34)
وإذا كان من المهم التنبيه على عدم إحباطه لمستشيره فالأولى التنبيه على عدم كسر أولي الهمم...
لا تكسر حماسته بسخرية أو تكرار بأنه سيفشل حتما ..لكن كن بجانبه توجهه وتساعده على الخروج من العقبات التي قد تواجهه

(35)
أحيانا تلمس شيء من الكبر في نفس المستشير فهذا يهذب وقد يحتاج لشيء من الكسر ولا يدخل ضمن الباب السابق قطعا فثمة فرق بين الكبر والحماسة ، ولكن احذر ...
فالكبر لا يعالج بالكبر ولا الإقصاء ولا التعالي ولا الإهانة.... 
ولكن يعالج بالتهذيب وهو مزيج من القوة والحزم مع كثير من المحبة والشفقة.

فتفقد دوما في قلبك وجود المحبة والشفقة

(37)
إذا كان الأمر يحتاج إلى التنبيه على أثر سلبي فيما يستقبل فليكن ذلك بلطف

فالتلميح إلى احتمال الانتكاس
أو الحاجة الماسة إلى المجاهدة المستمرة المرهقة
أو غير ذلك من العقبات التي يغلب على ظن المستشار أنها واقعة في طريق المستشير

فليكن هذا بلطف ويسر، وانتقاء الكلمات والأوقات التي يقال فيها ذلك، وأهم من كل هذا أن يفصل له جيدا وسائل مواجهة هذه العقبة وكيفية الخروج منها بأقل الخسائر

فيكون التنبيه على الأثر السلبي من قبيل الاستعداد المسبق للحدث وتسليح المستشير بوسائل المواجهة ...

(38)
الغالب أن دور المستشار توجيهيٌ وليس جبريا فيعرض الحلول ويترك لصحابه حرية الاختيار مع توجيه خفي يرجح الكفة بحيث تبدو كأنها خرجت من نفس المستشير 

لكن عليه أن يكون صادقا نصوحا مع صاحبه

فليس الدور المختار هو أن يساعد صاحبه يختار ما يشاء فحسب بل إذا كان يعلم جيدا أن هذا الطريق خطر ودحض مزلة فلابد من البيان الشافي الواضح لا مجرد التلميح

مع التأكيد على أن هناك حالات لا يصح طرح الاختيارات فيها بل يحتاج إلى توجيه مباشر صريح

وهناك وسائل تبدو في ظاهرها طرحا للاختيارات ولكنها في الواقع معلومة الإجابة كقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:" أترضاه لأمك؟"
ولكن احذر أن تكون الإجابة غير متوقعة وغير منطقية..

(39)
اعط للمستشير إحساسا بالمسئولية 
فالمسئولية تحنى أعناق الرجال، وتغير سمتهم وهديهم ودلهم تغييرا لا تفعله كلماتك
وعضد فيه هذا الإحساس بقوة، ومجرد إشعاره أنه هو الذي اختار الحل الذي يناسبه وأنه قادر على ذلك بإذن الله تعالى يعضد ذلك في نفسه

(40)
هناك وسائل عديدة ليتعلم المستشير تحمل المسئولية منها ما ذكرناه أعلاه من إبراز مواطن القوة مثلا
كذلك يتعلم كيف يتحمل عاقبة اختياره وعواقب أفعاله هو أمر مهم وهو كذلك أمر تربوي 
وقد قال تعالى :"ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى"، وقال تعالى:" كل نفس بما كسبت رهينة" وآيات كثيرة تدل على تحمل كل واحد لعاقبة أفعاله.
فلا يحملنك شفقتك بمستشيرك أو ولدك أن تتحمل عنه عواقب أفعاله.
كذلك التكليف بأمور وواجبات ولكن ليكن ذلك بتدرج وحسب طاقتك وطاقته..(سماع أشرطة معينة، الصوم، تفريغ أشرطة أو قراءة كتاب ............الخ)

وغير ذلك كثير

----------


## أم هانئ

متابعة من الآن ... ولكن حقا فاتني الكثير ولم أستطع إلا قراءة نصف المتصفح

وحين يمن الله علينا بتمام القراءة لي تعليق أرجو ألا يعكر هذا الصفو الناصع

بوركت سارة ونفع الله بك

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

حسنا ...في الانتظار بإذن الله

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(41)
لا يحق للمستشير أن يجيب بطريقة عامة إلا إذا كان السؤال عاما

فلتكن معك الفكرة النظرية ثم تطوعها بحسب المشكلة لتناسب المتحدث من كل وجه

أما الإجابات العامة فالصمت أبلغ منها

(42)
كل الحالات الإنسانية لها طرفان متطرفان وبينهما ما لا يحصى من الحالات بحسب التباديل والتوافيق للظروف والشخصيات
إجابات العموم قد تتسبب في كارثة فلكل حال حل، ولكل مقام مقال.

(43) 
إذا لم تكن متمكنا من مهارة الاستناج وتحليل السؤال فليس لك إلا ما يظهر من السؤال...فاقرأه بعناية وأجب عن السؤال لا عن غيره.

(44)
كثيرا ما يكون المستشير غير مدرك لما سيواجهه من عقبات متفائلا بحياة سعيدة بلا كدر 
فلا تحاول أن تصدمه بالواقع دفعه واحدة ...ولكن أعنه على تجاوز الصعوبات وألمح له عنها برفق

(45)
إذا كنت مبتدئا فلا تقتحم البحر الخضم
احرص على قراءة الاستشارات واستنتاج مناهج المستشارين وأساليبهم، إذا استطعت الوصول إلى ذي خبرة فناقشه واستفد منه، احرص على الحوار مع من هم أكبر منك سنا وأكثر خبرة كثيرا 
أظهر آرائك في النقاش مع هؤلاء واستمع لنقدهم لفكرتك بعناية
الحوار وسيلة سريعة لاكتساب خبرات لم تلمسها يديك ولم تخطوها قدميك..

(46)
الأفضل أن تكون الاستشارة من رجل لرجل أو من امرأة لامرأة أقرب للسداد غالبا
ولا يصح التوسع في الاختلاط في الاستشارات لا المكتوبة ولا المنطوقة إلا لضرورة شديدة على أن تكون هناك واسطة بين الطرفين، حبذا لو كان محرما..فإن لم يكن محرما فثقة ثبت معروفـــ (ــة) بالتقوى والورع الظاهر..
إن حالات التعلق - وما هو أشد من ذلك من المفاسد - تقع أكثر ما تكون بسبب هذا الاختلاط المحرم شرعا عندما يتوسع في الأخذ برخصه من غير ضرورة أكيدة.
وينبغي على كل من يتصدر لهذه الاستشارات أن يعتني بهذا الأمر عناية أكيدة، ولا يستجرينه الشيطان فيقع في المحظور من حيث يظن أنه محسن.
فمفاسده أعظم من مصالحه مهما بدا غير ذلك...وبعد حكم الشرع أولا فهذا قول خبير مجرب لا يسع أحد أن يخالفه بدعاوى باطلة يزعم أنها مصالح.

 اللهم هل بلغت اللهم فاشهد..

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

> اللهم هل بلغت اللهم فاشهد..


هممم، هل هذه النهاية أم هناك للموضوع بقية ؟؟

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

السَّلامُ عليكُم ورحمةُ اللهِ وبركاتُه ..
أحسنَ اللهُ إليكِ وزادَكِ من فضلِهِ أختنا الحبيبة ()

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أم عبد الرحمن : بل هناك بقية بإذن الله ^_^
أمة الله الفقيرة: وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته جزاك الله خيرا ^_^

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

رجاء...كف عن التعليقات المستفزة!

(47)
لا يحق للمستشار أن يذم أو يتنقص من المستشير الذي يكون في أضعف حالاته مما يزيد من حساسيته وحرجه
أما الذم فمعروف وأما التنقص فبابه أوسع كأن يقال : أنت صغير السن، قليل الخبرة، قليل العلم، لا تفهم ....الخ

(48)
لا تكرر تعليقات تدل على التهويل والتهميش بصورة تزيد عن الحد
إن إعانة المستشير على عدم التهويل لا يعني أنك أنت مهمش لمشكلته
وينبغي التنبه أن إشعارنا إياه بأن الموضوع بسيط وإن شاء الله له حل، لا يعني أبدا أن أبدي له لامبالاة بمشاعره أو أظهر له أنه سفيه أو تافه
قد يحتاج الأمر في البداية إلى تفاعل وتعاطف لا سيما إن كان المستشير لديه انفعال قوي، ثم يتدرج في تهميش ما يستحق التهميش مع إشعاره بالتركيز على الأهم في مشكلته

(49)
لا تكن متحفزا لإشعاره أنه ير حامد لربه غير صابر على بلاءه!
بل إن البعض يتجازو هذا إلى تحفز أشد

فعندما تشكو أم من كثرة حركة أولادها فتجد أول رد : احمدي الله فغيرك لا يجد ظفر طفل!
هذا رد صادم فهي لا تشكو كراهية ولكن تحتاج لحل ومساعدة وتعلن عجزها عن التعامل مع كثرة حركة الطفل

وعندما يقص أحدهم مشكلة معينة فيجد أول رد: احمد ربك فهناك من لا يجد طعاما..الخ
فهذا رد صادم ومستفز بهذا الأسلوب

وعندما يدخل على من ابتلي بشيء فيجده باكيا أو حزينا فيقول له : احمد ربك أنك لم تصب بكذا وكذا

وتذكر أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يعجبه الفأل فقد روى البخاري:"لا عدوى ولا طيرة ، ويعجبني الفأل . قالوا : وما الفأل ؟ قال : كلمة طيبة" وفي رواية : الكلمة الصالحة يسمعها أحدكم

نعم يمكن أن يقال في منتصف الكلام بلين كنوع من التذكرة وبأسلوب جيد كأن يقال مثلا: الحمد لله (نحن) جميعا نتقلب في نعم لا يحصيها إلا الله، الحمد لله أن الابتلاء محتمل بعون الله...الخ

لكن الصياغة والبداءة بهذه الأساليب تعد من الردود المستفزة المنفرة
فتخير الصياغة والوقت

ومما يجدر الإشارة به أن صلاح باطن المستشار وشعوره بالشفقة والرفق الدائم على بني آدم هو خير عون له على انتقاء كلماته واختيار الأنسب 

ولعل في تلك التأملات من أم هانئ فائدة 
http://saaid.net/daeyat/omhani/9.htm


(50)
من التعليقات المستفزة الحديث بما يدل على أن المستشار أعلم وأحكم وأفضل وأفهم وتكرار ذلك بحيث يبدو أن الحديث قد بدأ أصلا لمدح المستشار لا لحل مشكلة المستشير

(51)
الهجوم في غير المحل!
فامرأة تشكو أن زوجها تزوج فيكون الرد العبقري: هذه امرأة رافضة لأمر الله وربما وصل الأمر إلى أنها (كافرة) بحكم الله!
ومن يتحدث عن مرض أولاده هو شخص لا يرضى بقضاء الله
ومن تشكو زوجها فهي بالتأكيد ممن يكفرن العشير
ومن يشكو امرأته فهو سفيه ولا يستطيع السيطرة على بيته

وهكذا يستمر المسلسل الهزلي في الهجوم بلا مبرر حقيقي على كل من يتحدث دون أن يترك المستمع لنفسه فرصة للفهم أو العقل.

(52)
مسابقة المستشير في استنتاج الأحداث وتحليلها
بحيث لا يعطيه الفرصة ليقص الحدث كاملا
بل يسابقة ويستبق الاستنتاجات التي غالبا ما تكون مبنية عنده على أن هذا المستشير أخرق أحمق لا يفهم شيء من الدنيا وليس عنده أي خبرة في الحياة...

هذا ونكتفي بهذا القدر في هذا الباب فإنها ...مجرد إضاءات..واللبيب بالإشارة يفهم

يتبع: بكيف تواجه المشاعر الافعالية للمستشير؟!
الله المستعان

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

السَّلامُ عليكُم ورحمةُ اللهِ وبركاتُه..

جزاكِ اللهُ خيرًا وأحسَنَ إليكِ أختي الحبيبة، 
وكذا أختنا الحيبة أمّ هانِئ، 
مؤَخَّرًا سمعتُ عبارَةً في ذاتِ المَعْنى...
يحزَنُ المؤمِنُ حتَّى يبلُغَ الحُزنُ منهُ مبلَغَه، لكن لا ييأسُ من روحِ اللهِ ورحمَتِه، ودليلُ ذلِكَ أن حَزِنَ يعقوبُ عليهِ السَّلامُ حتَّى ابيَضَّت عيناه!

سعيدةٌ بمتابَعَتِك()

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

متابعة ...

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أسأل الله عز وجل أن يتابع لكما الحسنات والطاعات

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

مواجهة الانفعال العالي لصاحب المشكلة

(53)
المشاعر عامة والغضب بصورة خاصة تأخذ وقتها 
ومحاولة إزالته بسرعة من -- طرف خارجي (و/ أو) -- بطريقة غير صحيحة قد تتسيبب في زيادته.

(54)
الناس يختلفون في درجة إيمانهم
ففي حين نرى المؤمن وقاف عند آية أو حديث أو تذكرة أو تلميح بالآخرة، نجد نفس هذه الوسائل تشعل غضب من لديه ضعف إيمان...لماذا؟
لأنك إذ تذكره وتكله إلى إيمانه في هذه اللحظات العصيبة تسبب له إحباطا حيث لا يجد ما يتوكأ عليه في نفسه فيشتعل غضبه أضعافا مضاعفة وسبب ذلك نقمته على نفسه وعليك حيث أظهرت ضعفه لنفسك وله!
فلابد من مراعاة أسلوب التذكرة جدا مع من هذا حاله فيبدأ معه بشيء من الصمت ثم نثني بالتلميح إلى أجر كاظم الغيظ أو غير ذلك من الآيات (حسب الحالة) أو أهمية الاستعاذة
ثم إن وجد استجابة ننطلق في النصح مع التنبيه الشديد ألا يصدر منا أي كلمة مستفزة مما سبق ووضحناه في باب الردود الاستفزازية

(55)

أحيانا يكون من الكياسة أن نترك الشخص يصب انفعالاته دون محاولة تهدئة، بشرط ألا يقع في منكر فعندها نرده بلطف.


(56)
في حالة الغضب، قد نجد صاحب المشكلة يندفع مهددا أنه سيرتكب أفعالا حمقاء أو متهورة

طلاق وقتل وانتحار.....الخ

فإن القائل لهذا الكلام يشعر بنشوة عجيبة بمجرد أن يشعر أن هناك من يحاول إثناؤه ويلتفت إلى كلامه فيزداد منه ويكرره ويزيد من انفعاله وغضبه

القاعدة : كلما كانت الفكرة حمقاء جدا لا تحاول إثناؤه عنها، بل تجاهل الأمر كأنه لم يكن فهو مجرد كلام غاضب

لكن مثلا الكلام عن الطلاق، سواء من الرجل أو المرأة، أيضا القاعدة لا تحاول إثناء أحدهما عنه بل فقط ناقش الفكرة ببرود ولا مبالاة لها، مع مراعاة التفاعل العاطفي مع صاحب المشكلة

قل مثلا: حسنا الطلاق حل، كيف نحققه؟ سنحتاج كذا ...وابدأ في مناقشة الإجراءات والتوابع

90% من النساء عند مناقشة هذا الأمر معهن بهذا الأسلوب لا تأخذ أكثر من 5 دقائق للتراجع بعد ما يصيبها الهلع
بعضهن يستكمل الحوار ثم بعد انتهائه لا يعدن للحديث عنه مرة أخرى.

هناك نسبة لا بأس بها تصمم على معاودة الكرة فهي تحتاج إلى مزيد من توضيح التوابع بأسلوب لامبال.

(57)
حافظ على هدوء نبرة الصوت وهدوء الأعصاب قدر الاستطاعة
ادفع أكبر قدر من الود والتفاعل النابع من داخلك

(58)
تعاطف مع صاحب المشكلة ولو قليل من الوقت في البداية

كثير ما يكون المنفعل هو المخطئ لكن لا يعني هذا أن نصارحه بذلك في أول الأمر

لا بأس من التفاعل بكلمات مثل يا لك من مسكينــــــ (ــة)، بالتأكيد تشعرين بالغضب، أنا أشعر بما تشعرين به، بالتأكيد استفزك كذا وكذا.....الخ

هذا يجعل الآذان تتفتح لما بعد كلمة (لكن) التي ستقال بعد انتهاء نوبة الغضب والتفاعل مع صاحب المشكلة



يتبع بالكلام عن الاستشارات الخاصة

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

الاستشارات الخاصة
وسنقسمها قسمين:
1- الأسئلة المحرجة المشروعة
2- الأفعال غير المشروعة: كالعشق المحرم، ارتياد المواقع الإباحية، العلاقات المحرمة...الخ

ونبدأ بالقسم الأول:
(59)
تعلم الأحكام الشرعية التي نحتاجها يوميا
وهو أمر لا يخص المستشارين فحسب بل لابد من نشر هذا العلم
فأحكام الحيض والنفاس والعلاقة الزوجية وأسباب الغسل ونواقض الوضوء وفقه الطهارة بالكامل هو مما ينبني عليه صحة الصلاة التي هي ركن الإسلام وعموده.
فإن كان فقه هذا الباب مهم للجميع فهو لمن يتصدر للاستشارات أهم.

(60)
الرد على هذه الأسئلة ليس مثار سخرية ولا تنقص من السائل ولا تندر عليه، ولا يبنغي أن يتخذ كوسيلة للضحك واللعب
ولا هو سبب للحرج
ففي رواية البخاري : أن امرأة سألت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن غسلها من المحيض . فأمرها كيف تغتسل ، قال : خذي فرصة من مسك فتطهري بها . قالت : كيف أتطهر ؟ قال : تطهري بها قالت : كيف ؟ قال : سبحان الله ، تطهري . فاجتبذتها إلي ، فقلت : تتبعي بها أثر الدم .
وفي رواي مسلم قالت: "نعم النساء نساء الأنصار ! لم يكن يمنعهن الحياء أن يتفقهن في الدين "

ولعل هذا الحديث يؤكد أهمية أن يكون المستشار من جنس المستشير.

(61)
الإجابة لابد أن تكون مفصلة بقدر الحاجة ويؤكد على حسن فهم السائل للإجابة
وهذا وإن كان عاما في جميع الأسئلة لكن حاجته ها هنا أشد

(62)
إجابة رزينة هادئة بنبرة طبيعية 
يزاد فيها ما يحتاج إليه السائل دون أن يطرحه ..فلعله لم يطرحه حياء
وأتذكر قول إحدى الأخوات تمدح الأستاذة نبيلة زوج الشيخ عمرو عبد اللطيف تقول: "سألت عن حكم الإفرازات داعيات كثيرات، وكن يتهربن من الإجابة وكنت أحاول صياغة السؤال بأساليب مختلفة لعلي أظفر بإجابة
فجئت إليها وسألتها حديث الماء من الماء؟
فأجابتني إجابة مفصلة واضحة وزادت على السؤال وكأنها عرفت ما أسأل عنه دون أن أفصح، وكان صوتها طبيعيا جدا وتتحدث في المسألة بأسلوب علمي بحت، مما أزال حرجي فسألت حتى شفيت جهلي." اهـ

(63)
يراعى استخدام الألفاظ الشرعية فهي غير خادشة للحياء 


القسم الثاني:
(64)
أول شيء لابد من تكرار التنبيه عليه هو ربط المدعو بالاستعانة بالله وحسن الافتقار إليه، وأن يكرر الدعاء ألا يكله الله إلى نفسه طرفة عين
فالبعض قد يحاول دعم ثقته بنفسه بزعم أن هذا الشخص بعد أن وقع في هذا الجرم سيكون بحاجة لدعم الثقة بالنفس والشعور أنه قادر على ترك هذه الأفعال المشينة
في الواقع هذا هو أقصر طريق للفشل!

(65)
لابد أن يكون المستشار عالما بحكم ما يتحدث عنه من الناحية الشرعية 
فإن لم يكن فلا يخض في الأحكام الشرعية دون علم، والأفضل تعلم ذلك لمن لا يعلم.

(66)
لابد من معرفة المضار البدنية والنفسية والمجتمعية المتعلقة بكل فعل وتوضيحها بأسلوب لائق 
وأفضل الأساليب هو الحوار بحيث ينطق بها المستشير بنفسه ويستنبطها بنفسه فيكون وقعها عليه أشد

(67)
لا نصل بحد الرجاء إلى التمنى
ولا نصل بالتشنيع إلى القنوط واليأس
فنحن بحاجة إلى بيان شناعة كل "فعل" وحكم الشرع فيه ومضاره، مع التذكير بباب التوبة والرجاء المفتوح "للفاعل"

(68)
إخراج صاحب المشكلة من العوالم الافتراضية 
من خيال وانترنت ....الخ
ودفعه إلى الدور والمساجد والمساهمة والمشاركة في الأعمال الخيرية العملية وليس مجرد دفع المال.

(69)
حثه على بذل جهد عضلي يومي مناسب يساعد على الخروج من العوالم الافتراضية لا سيما الخيال
بحيث لا يدخل فراشه ليلا إلا وهو نائم فعليا

(70)
مساعدته على اختيار الصحبة الصالحة، والبعد عن الصحبة السيئة التي تعرقل طريق التوبة
ولنا في حديث قاتل المئة أسوة حسنة 

(71)
التنبيه على التدرج وهذا خاص بالمستشار فلا يدفعه دفعة شديدة متحمسة ثم يفتر سريعا
لأن الغالب على الحالات أن يحدث فيها انتكاسات
فلابد للمستشار أن يعي ذلك جيدا ولا يحاول اللعب على أوتار العاطفة فحسب فيكون الشخص معه متحمسا ثم يفتر بعيد الحديث. فيسبب له إحباط شديد.

(72)
التوطئة لمنع الانتكاس لا تكون بالتنبيه على المستشير أنه سينتكس...هذا يسبب إحباط
ولكن يكون بغرس مستمر للمراقبة والمحاسبة والخوف من الله تعالى في نفس المستشير
مع دعم الرجاء 
في لحظات معينة قد نحتاج إلى رواية أحاديث المرتد في توبته مع شرحه ولكن لا ننصح بالبدء في ذلك قبل حدوث الانتكاس الفعلي.

إن إثارة حب الله في القلوب، والشوق إلى لقائه والكلام على الجنة من الأمور التي تعلي الهمم وتعين على عدم الانتكاس
كذلك قصص التائبين وحسن خاتمتهم، والأمل في أن التائب قد يكون حاله أفضل منه قبل التوبة.

(73)
غير مسموح بالاستفاضة في تفاصيل الأحداث مما لا يعين على المساعدة
فهذا لا يزيد عن كونه تهييج للمستشير وتذكير للمعصية ومباهاة بها وهو من قبيل المجاهرة ولا شك
كذلك فهذا يقربها ويسهلها ويجعلها مألوفة عادية مما يسرع عملية الانتكاس 
وهو يضر أيضا المستشار ضررا بالغا في دينه.

(74)
لابد أن يكون للمستشار نظرة ثاقبة يستعين فيها بربه، وينظر هل المستشار بحاجة إلى عطف أو توبيخ؟ رجاء أم تخويف؟
وليكن هذا بعيدا كل البعد عن الهوى والنظرة الشخصية والغضب أو الشفقة الصادرة تلقائيا من المستشار.
وفي الاستشارات المكتوبة يكون من السهل أن يقرأ المستشار المشكلة عدة مرات ثم إن وجد في نفسه إنفعال من غضب أو شفقة يتركها قليلا ثم يعاود القراءة أو الرد.

(75)
عند معرفة أن الانتكاس قد تكرر أكثر من مرة لابد من البحث عن الأسباب الحقيقية لهذا الانتكاس ودراستها ووضع اليد على نقاط الضعف وترميمها
إذا لم يكن في المقدرة فعل ذلك، فيعلم صاحب المشكلة كيف يضع يده بصدق على هذه الأسباب ويرممها إن كان يريد فعلا الخروج من المشكلة.
أما إن كان السبب هو أن المستشير لا يريد الخروج من مشكلته..فلا يلومن إلا نفسه..ولا تذهب نفسك عليهم حسرات.

(76)
كثيرا ما يقع أصحاب هذه الاستشارات في الكذب لمداراة حجم المشكلة، إن كان التعامل لا يضره ذلك والعلاج يسير بسلاسة فلا بأس وقد ذكرنا هذا سابقا...لا تريق ماء وجهه
لكن في حالة تكرر الانتكاس فلابد من معرفة الأبعاد المتعلقة بالمشكلة بصورة أدق ومن المهم عندها دعم وتأكيد أن المستشار غرضه المساعدة وأنه لا يمكن أن يحتقره أو يفضحه، وأن المستشير ليس بحاجة أن يرتدي أمامه أقنعة تظهره بمظهر جيد لأن هذا لا يساعد كليهما على الوصول للحل.

(77)
في هذا المجال لابد أن يعرف أن هذا الحديث عمدة في المسألة:
كنا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : من استطاع الباءة فليتزوج ، فإنه أغض للبصر وأحصن للفرج ، ومن لم يستطع فعليه بالصوم ، فإنه له وجاء ." متفق عليه
فلا ينبغي أن يقع المستشار في زلة الحديث عن أن الشهوات أمر دنيء أو أن الذي لديه شهوة هو شيطان مما هو أقرب لدين النصارى منه إلى الإسلام
الإسلام راعى الشهوة وجعلها مقننة وعلمنا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كيف نتعامل مع هذه الأمور بأسلوب واقعي
فمن التشريع للزواج بأكثر من امرأة
إلى تشريع الطلاق وإمكانية التزوج مرة أخرى بشخص آخر
إلى الصيام لمن لم يستطع 
إلى حيوية هذا الدين بحيث يظل الشباب دائما نساء ورجال في همة وجهد للعمل على رفعة هذا الدين مما يهذب الشهوات


يتبع بـــ مطالعة كتب علم النفس ودورات التنمية

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

مطالعة كتب التنمية البشرية وعلم النفس

-- 78
لا ينبغي أن نرفض ابتداء مطالعة هذه الكتب والمراجع للاستفادة منها
ولكن كذلك لا ينبغي أن تكون هي المراجع الرئيسية في التحصيل ولا ينبغي الاعتماد عليها اعتمادا رئيسيا أو كليا.
بمعنى أن يكون القارئ على وعي جيد وعلم شرعي صحيح قبل أن يشرع في قراءتها بعقلية نقدية منصفة تعرف كيف تستخلص ما يفيد دون أن تتأثر بما يضر.

-- 79
هذه الكتب والمراجع مبنية على نظريات ودراسات ميدانية أجريت على أرض غير أرضنا وبيئة غير بيئتنا أو على الأقل أجراها قوم يفكرون بنمط نابع من بيئة غير بيئتنا وثقافة تختلف جذريا عن ثقافتنا
فالحياة التي تحكمها المادة ولم تعرف الإسلام تختلف عن حياتنا حتى لو كنا لا نعيش في دول إسلامية تلتزم بالإسلام الصحيح...يكفي أن أذكركم أننا نسمع الآذان، والقرآن!!

-- 80
لابد من الاحتراز
فهناك من أدمن تصديق كل ما هو مكتوب في هذه الكتب فتسبب في استيراد مشاكل لم تكن في مجتمعاتنا 

--81
إن من يدرس السيرة بتفاصيلها دراسة عميقة متأملا أحوال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وصحابته 
ومن يدرس القرآن وتفسيره والسنة وشرحها قد لا يحتاج إلى أكثر من الاطلاع على الخطوط العريضة...أو حتى يمكننا أن نقول أنه لا يحتاج للاطلاع إلا لمعرفة فكر القوم فحسب.

فالقرآن شفاء الروح ينقي القلب وينشرح به الصدر
وسنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيها طرق ووسائل أفضل بكثير من كتب علم النفس وأكثر ملائمة للنفس البشرية 

--82
لابد أن نعرف جيدا أن كثيرا ممن ألف في أبواب :" كيف تكون سعيدا" انتحر...إنهم لم يستطيعوا شراء السعادة لأنفسهم لأنهم اعتمدوا على سعادة زائفة...لم يعرفوا كيف تتناغم النفس البشرية وتتصالح مع نفسها مثلما علمنا القرآن 
فإن هرقل وصف أهل الإيمان فقال:"وسألتك هل يرتد أحد سخطةلدينه بعد أن يدخل فيه ، فزعمت أن لا ، فكذلك الإيمان حين تخلط بشاشته القلوب لا يسخطه أحد 

--83
إن كتب التنمية البشرية ودوراتها الجاد منها يعتمد بالأساس على تنمية الأسباب وتهمل اعتماد القلب على الله - إلا من رحم ربي 
وكثير منها يعتمد على بيع الوهم 
ولأصحابها هيئة وسمت يختلف عما أراد الشرع منا الوصول لها فلابد من الانتباه لهذا جيدا 
إن قراءة كتاب واحد من كتب ابن القيم يغني عن ألف كتاب من كتب التنمية البشرية وعلم النفس

ففي حين يعالج ابن القيم أعمال القلوب معتمدا على الكتاب والسنة ...نجد الكتب الأخرى تشرق وتغرب يمنة ويسرة 

-- 84
إن التوكل والإيمان بالقدر والانكسار والتذلل والافتقار والاستعانة والخضوع والاستسلام والتواضع والاعتزاز بالشريعة وعزة المسلم على الكافر مع القسط إليه والإحسان، وذلته على المؤمن ولو اختلف معه.وغير ذلك مما قررته الشريعة الغراء...كلها معان سامية لا تعرفها كتب علم النفس والتنمية كما ينبغي.
رغم أن هذه المعاني تقي صاحبها تداعيات نفسية كثيرة نحن أحوج ما تكون لتجنبها ابتداء.
فإن الإسلام جاء ليخلص العباد من عبادة العباد ليرتقي بهم إلى عبادة رب العباد
والثقافة المدية اعتمدت أساسا على التخلص من عبادة رب العباد للتردي في عبادة المادة والذات والاعتماد عل الأسباب

إن الدين الذي بأمر واحد يجعل من جمع فوضوي يتراص صفوفا مستقيمة بمجرد إقامة الصلاة هو دين رب عليم بما يصلح العباد نفوسا وأبدانا


--85
لابد من اليقين في سنن الله الكونية 
فالغرب وإن بدا براقا بحضارته المادية ففي الواقع المرير قد تفشت فيهم الأوجاع والأمراض التي لم تكن في أسلافهم سواء النفسية أو البدنية 
ففي حين أننا لا نسمع مصطلح "قاتل تتبعي" في بلاد العرب والإسلام، فإن هذا المصطلح معروف جيدا في بلاد الغرب.

والمقارنات لا تنضب بيينا وبينهم غير أن الإعلام وما أصاب الدول الإسلامية من وهن وهزيمة نفسية هو ما يجعل هذه الكتب لها رواجا بيننا 


--86
أعجب لمن ترك الكتاب والسنة واتخذ هذا الغثاء نبراسا ومنهجا يتعبد في محرابه ثم ينظر في الكتاب والسنة فما وافق ما وجده هنالك أخذه وما عارضه طرحه.

إن الواقف على أرض الكتاب والسنة بهدي السلف الصالح ثم يطلع على هذه الأشياء فيستفيد منها بمقدار منصف يختلف تماما عن الصورة الأولى.

كما قال الرازي بعد أن جرب طرق أهل الكلام

نهاية إقدام العقول عقال ....وأكثر سعي العالمين ضلال
وأروحنا في وحشة من جسومنا .....وغاية أمرنا أذى ووبال 
ولم نستفد من سعينا طول عمرنا .....سوى أن جمعنا فيه قيل وقال

ثم اعترف أنه لا كلام بعد كلام الله يشفي الصدور 


يتبع بالكلام عن الوسواس

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

الوسواس

-- (87)
إن أول ما ينبغي معرفته عن الوسواس أنه كلما اشتدت المقاومة كلما اشتد الوسواس!!

وإن أحسن العلاج بعد حسن الاستعانة بالله هو عبقرية التجاهل!

قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:"يأتي الشيطان أحدكم فيقول : من خلق كذا ، من خلق كذا ، حتى يقول : من خلق ربك ؟ فإذا بلغه فليستعذ بالله ولينته" رواه البخاري

فلم يقل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فليقاومه أو فليجادله أو فلقارعه بالحجة بل قال فلينته والانتهاء هو قمة التجاهل

وهذا يجعل من المهم بمكان التفريق بين ..

-- (88)
فرق بين الوسواس والشبهة
فالوسواس يعرف صاحبة جيدا أنه يرفضه وأنه خطأ وأن هذا الذي يلقى في نفسه يضيق به صدره
وغالبا لديه إجابة 
ولكن كثرة تردد الوسواس في صدره لا تجعل إجابته شافية له.

أما الشبهة فهو لا يعرف إجابتها ويحتاج للسؤال عنها.


-- (89)
الوسواس أنواع
فأشهر نوع هو وسواس الطهارة

ومنه ما هو معروف السبب والذي يكون علاجه تعلم أحكام الطهارة، ومعرفة أن اليقين لا ينتقض بالشك
وهو نوع خفيف جدا وعلاجه يسير بمجرد تعلم الحكم الشرعي مع قليل من التجاهل له

ومنه ما ليس له سبب ولا يعالج بمجرد التعلم
مثل تكرار غسل الأيدي بصورة مرضية أو الشعور بالحاجة لتكرار فعل معين دون سبب مقنع

قد يجتاج الأمر لزيارة طبيب نفسي على أن يكون عالما بالشرع غير أنني لا أحبذ التسرع في ذلك، وربما كانت الاستشارت الودية أقرب وأفضل، وإنما ذلك لعلة قد لا ينتبه إليها البعض ولو كان من المتخصصين، حيث أن العرف العام في بلاد العرب أن الذهاب للطبيب النفسي "مشكلة" وقد يتسبب هذا الشعور لدى البعض في زيادة الوسواس لشعوره بتفاقم المشكلة، مع اتفاق الجميع أن أكثر ما يحتاج إليه الموسوس هو "فن التجاهل"

وهناك نوعان من المعالجين:
من يهتم بالعلاج المعرفي وهو نوع حوار مسلسل بطريقة معينة هدفه الإقناع
ومن يهتم بالعلاج الدوائي


-- 90

نوعية الطعام قد تكون سببا في نقصان بعض العناصر المهمة التي يؤدي نقصانها إلى اضطراب معين في الفكر يؤدي إلى الوسواس

وهناك بعض الأمراض العضوية والنفسية المرتبطة بقضية الوسواس أيضا

فمن المهم أن ينصح صاحب الوسواس بالمحافظة على الأطعمة المفيدة والرياضة كلما أمكن.


-- 91

الإيحاء قد يساعد الموسوس على الشفاء بإذن الله!

فكثيرا ما يعالج الموسوس نفسه بنوع طعام معين يظن أنه يحدث له التوازن المطلوب فيذهب عنه الوسواس!



-- 92

الحزن يزيد الوسواس، والتفاؤل والأمل يقلل منه أو يطرده تماما

وهذا العلاج نجده واضحا جدا في طريقة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حينما شكا إليه إصحابه
إنا نجد في أنفسنا ما يتعاظم أحدنا أن يتكلم به . قال : " وقد وجدتموه ؟ " قالوا : نعم . قال " ذاك صريح الإيمان " رواه مسلم

وفي الحديث الآخر:"سئل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الوسوسة . قال : " تلك محض الإيمان " .رواه مسلم


فانظر كيف قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لهم: وقد وجدتموه؟؟ كأنه شيء منتظر وعلامة صحة

ما هو تأثير هذه الكلمة على صاحب الوسواس؟؟

يذهب عنه الحزن
يشعر بالراحة : هو يسير في الطريق الصحيح

ثم البشرى أنها محض الإيمان وصريح الإيمان كم تبث في القلب من الانشراح والسعادة؟؟


-- 93
إن فن التجاهل ينفع جدا إذا تعلم المرء كيف يوجه فكره لشيء آخر أشد بريقا وجذبا له

فلابد من تعليم الموسوس كيف يصرف أفكاره إلى أمور أخرى كذكرى بهيجة لديه مثلا


إذا لم يكن في استطاعته أن يصرف فكره فــــــ



-- 94
يحرص على عدم الجلوس وحده أوقاتا طويلة

فيحاول دائما أن يتواجد مع أفراد عائلته أو أصدقائه ويحاورهم ويتحدث معهم في أمور مهمة ومفيدة.


-- 95
من أنجح الطرق في علاج الوسواس الشهير للرياء هو المراغمة والشعور بالتحدي والحرب

ذلك أن المرء إذا عمل طاعة يهاجمه الوسواس يقول "أنت مراء"

فليكن أبلغ رد عليه أن يطيل في طاعته ويزيد عما عزم عليه.

وليستحضر أنها مراغمة للشيطان وحزنا له فيكف شيطانه عن الوسوسة لأن الهدف كان صرفه عن العمل فإذا وجد منه الزيادة خنس بإذن الله تعالى.

وسئل الشيخ الشنقيطي عن رجل لا يدري أيعمل العمل لله أو لغيره.

فقد بدأ بالصمت لحظة وكأنه صمت تعجب

ثم قال 
"لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله، كيف لايدري؟؟
فهو نوع من تلبيس إبليس عليك يلبس ويشكك على الإنسان هل نيته لله أو لغيره"


قلتُ: يعضد التعجب ويستنكر ....وهذه الجزئية تعضد وتثبت أن ما يحدث للسائل هو (وسواس) فقط وليس شيئا آخر .

ثم قال:" إذا وجدت في نفسك هذا التشكيك فغظ الشيطان قل ما هي مشكلة من الآن أن أرجو وجه الله ولو كنت لم أقصد وجه الله فأستغفر الله....." اهــ بتصرف شريط رقم 2 من شرح عمدة الأحكام.

وأسلوب الشيخ وكلماته تبث القوة والشعور بالحرب والمراغمة وهذا الشعور من أقوى الأسلحة في هذه الحرب.


-- 96
إن تعلم نبذة عن آلية الوسواس مهمة 

لكن التفلسف في ذلك مضر!

دخل فيلسوف أمريكي لبيته فوجده يغرق وابنه ذو الثماني سنوات يحاول منع الماء من التدفق، فبدأ يتأمل في الموقف ويتأمل ويفكر، حتى صاح به الغلام: ليس هذا وقت الفلسفة يا أبي! اخلع قميصك وعاونني على منع تدفق الماء!

فهكذا الوسواس
لو استرسل في محاولة فهم من أين يأتي وأين هو ذاهب وسأرد عليه بكذا وعلام يدل هذا الوسواس؟ ربما يدل على أنني سيء .............الخ!
فهو يفعل تماما مثل هذا الفيلسوف الذي ترك الماء يغرق البيت وجلس يفكر ويتأمل!!
وهكذا يزداد الوسواس

في حين أن معرفة شيء عن الخواطر وطرق التعامل معها وفقه الفروق التي تناولها ابن القيم في آخر كتاب الروح فإن هذا ينفعه بإذن الله.


يتبع بنذة يسيرة عن حديث النفس.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

--97
إن حديث النفس يتكون من الفطرة والهوى، وملك وشيطان والعقل بينهم
ومما لا شك فيه أن تقوية باعث الفطرة والملك بالاستجابة لهما يعضد الخواطر الطيبة
فسواء كان الوسواس نابع من الشيطان أو من النفس الأمارة بالسوء (الهوى) فالمراغمة تقتضي دعم الخواطر الطيبة في النفس والتقرب إلى الله
والقاعدة في ذلك بينها ابن القيم في كتاب الروح:" والفرق بين إلهام الملك وإلقاء الشيطان من وجوه منها أن ما كان
لله موافقا لمرضاته وما جاء به رسوله فهو من الملك وما كان لغيره غير موافق لمرضاته فهو من إلقاء الشيطان ومنها أن ما أثمر إقبالا على الله وإنابة إليه وذكرا له وهمة صاعدة إليه فهو من إلقاء الملك وما أثمر ضد ذلك فهو من إلقاء الشيطان ومنها أن ما أورث أنسا ونورا في القلب وانشراحا في الصدر فهو من الملك وما أورث ضد ذلك فهو من الشيطان ومنها أن ما أورث سكينة وطمأنينة فهو من الملك وما أورث قلقا وإنزعاجا واضطرابا فهو من الشيطان فالإلهام الملكي يكثر في القلوب الطاهرة النقية التي قد استنارت بنور الله فللملك بها اتصال وبينه وبينها مناسبة فإنه طيب طاهر لا يجاور إلا قلبا يناسبه فتكون لمة الملك بهذا القلب أكثر من لمة الشيطان وأما القلب المظلم الذي قد اسود بدخان الشهوات والشبهات فإلقاء الشيطان ولمة به أكثر من لمة الملك" اهـ

ولعل النظر في هذا الرابط مهم:
وسواس:
http://www.alukah.net/Social/1006/3815/
كيف اتخلص من الرياء والعجب:
http://saaid.net/daeyat/sara/41.htm

--98
بناء على الكلام السابق
هل الوسواس علامة ضعف إيمان
كما ذكرنا قبل ذلك على العكس: هو علامة صحة وسير في الطريق الصحيح

يتبع بخاتمة الإضاءات

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

قبل الخاتمة

إضافة على ما سبق : 
الوسواس

--(99)
إن من يعاني الوساوس يحتاج إلى الوضوح التام في العبارات 
فالغموض يجعل أفكاره تتردد في صدره 
فيغلو أو يجفو في الفهم
مما يزيد وساوسه ويضيق صدره

--(100)
مما يستحق أن نعيه جميعا أن الوساوس ليست "مرضا" يعالج فيذهب بالكلية وينتهي 
بل هو "وسواس"، "خطرات" تتردد في الصدر فتأتي تارة وتذهب تارة 
ولا يعد مشكلة إلا في لحظات اشتداده

فنحن لا نبحث عن "علاج" للوسواس ولكن نبحث عن وسائل ليتكيف المستشير مع حالته ويتعلم كيف يتعامل معها حين تشتد الخطرات في صدره.


يتبع بإذن الله

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

خاتمة..

-- 101
لا تبخل بشرح أمور قد تبدو لك من المسلمات أو العاديات، فهناك من لا يعرفها ولا تعتبر عنده ولا من المألوفات!


-- 102
انتبه لطبيعة المستشير من حيث الرغبة في الاختصار والإطالة والتفصيل، والتململ من الإثارة والتشويق أو محبة ذلك وطلبه..الخ

--103
كثيرا ما يكون علاج سلوك سلبي كسرعة الغضب والعناد هو مجرد تعلم كيفية التصرف بطريقة معقولة يحفظها ويتدرب عليها!
فاجعل ذلك الأمر في ذهنك يوفر جهدا لا بأس به

--104
إن إيجاد بديل مشروع مناسب حسب الإمكان وكذلك بيان ما يحل مما لا يحرم في نفس الأمر المطروح يسهل علاج كثير من الحالات المختلفة فلابد من تعلم ما تيسر من الفقه أو سؤال أهل العلم في ذلك.
فضع هذا في ذهنك ويسر على عباد الله قدر ما استطعت ولا يكن همك وغرضك التضييق والتعنت، أو إلزام الناس بما لم يلزم لا سيما في ما أباح الله وجعل فيه التوسعة.
ولكن مما يجدر الإشارة إليه أنه لا ينبغي التوسع في الأخذ بالرخص توسعا مخلا، ولا يصح تخير ما يلائم من أقوال الفقهاء دون النظر للأدل وصحتها، ولا اختيار الأقوال الشاذة فإن هذا ليس ما عنيتُه بالتيسير.

--105
السماحة خلق الإسلام البارز
فكن طلق الوجه والقول سمحا يسيرا، وتخير من الأقوال أحسنها ولا تكن عونا للشيطان على أخيك المسلم...بل ولا على إنسان من بني البشر.

--106
لا تكن صاحب حفظ بلا فهم، فتأخذ من الكتاب وتتحدث طبقا للكتاب!!
اجعل لك إضافات وخبرات تحول النظري إلى تطبيق
وينبغي التنبيه والإشارة على أنه ليس كل ما هو "مكتوب" يكون صحيحا، فلا تأخذ كل "مكتوب" كمسلمات غير قابلة للنقاش


--107
من المهم أن يكون لك مشاورات ومناقشات مع ذوي العقول السليمة يتبادل فيها الخبرات والأفكار 


--108
كن مستمعا جيدا وتقبل كل نصح ومعلومة من غيرك تقبلا حسنا 
ولتكن نظراتك في أخذ المعلومة وبذل الاستشارة كليهما شمولية ومرنة 
ناقش الناس واسمع الآراء تحليلاتهم ونظراتهم للأمور المختلفة ليتسع أفقك باطراد وتكون وجهات نظرك موزونة وعميقة 

--109
لا تقل معلومة ما إلا لو كان لها فائدة في سياق حديثك

--110
لا تستغرق أوقاتك في تحليل الماضي للمستشير إلا لو كان لذلك تأثيرا على مستقبله أو حاضره


-- 111
احرص على أن تكون معلما للناس الخير واحذر الهوى واتباع الظن ورتب أولويات الشرع بحيث تقدم تعليم الأولى فالأولى 
فإن علاج الفرد والأمم إنما يكون أولا وأخيرا بالأخذ بالكتاب بقوة فإن القرآن قد نزل شفاء لما في الصدور.

--112
إن هذا الموضوع ليس مخصصا فحسب للعاملين في مجال الاستشارات 
فإن جاركَ/جارتكِ الذي يطرق بابك ليقص عليك مشكلة ما
وصديقكَ/صديقتكِ التي تتصل بك بك باكية
وأخيك وأختك الذين ينتظرون منك كلمة حانية 
يحتاج أن تراجع هذه الإضاءات وتضيف عليها من عصارة أفكارك ما يجعلك شيئا مضيئا في حياة الآخرين...وليس شيئا حارقا مثيرا للعواصف والغبار!

--113
إن هذا الموضوع ليس سوى إضاءات وإشارات
فكلما حسبت أن هناك ما يزاد فذاك حق، فإنما رمت اختصاره لا تفصيله
فما كان من صواب فمن الله محض فضل ونعمة 
وما كان من خطأ وتقصير فمني ومن الشيطان 

والعتب على من رآى مني أو مما كتبت شيئا يخالف شرع الله فلم ينطق، ولم ينصح يسيء الظن أني لا أقبله..

فيا أيها القارئ إن أسأت الظن بي فقد أصبتَ ولكن اعمل بأمر الله وانصح فإنما الدين النصيحة لعل الله يفتح بنصحك قلوبا قد علاها الصدأ وكساها الغرور والعجب والبطر وإن الرجل ليتكلم بالكلمة لا يلق بها بالا تدخله الجنة فما يدريك لعل نصحك من ذلك.

وأسأل الله عز وجل أن يجعلنا ممن وافق قوله عمله فكثيرا ما يخالف قول المرء فعله ويعاني منه أحبابه ويحسب من لم يعرك أخلاقه أنه على شيء

فأستغفر الله من ذلك كله وعزائي أني بعيب نفسي معترفة وبلساني إلى إخواني معتذرة، وإن ما أخفاه الله عنكم أعظم ولكنه ستر الله الجميل...

وإلى الله أبرأ من حولي وقوتي وألجأ إلى حوله وقوته وبه أستعين.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> مطالعة كتب التنمية البشرية وعلم النفس
> 
> -- 78
> لا ينبغي أن نرفض ابتداء مطالعة هذه الكتب والمراجع للاستفادة منها
> ولكن كذلك لا ينبغي أن تكون هي المراجع الرئيسية في التحصيل ولا ينبغي الاعتماد عليها اعتمادا رئيسيا أو كليا.
> بمعنى أن يكون القارئ على وعي جيد وعلم شرعي صحيح قبل أن يشرع في قراءتها بعقلية نقدية منصفة تعرف كيف تستخلص ما يفيد دون أن تتأثر بما يضر.
> 
> -- 79
> هذه الكتب والمراجع مبنية على نظريات ودراسات ميدانية أجريت على أرض غير أرضنا وبيئة غير بيئتنا أو على الأقل أجراها قوم يفكرون بنمط نابع من بيئة غير بيئتنا وثقافة تختلف جذريا عن ثقافتنا
> ...




أتمنى أن يكون واضحا أن الحديث في هذه المشاركات هو عن الكتب الغربية وليس عن الأبحاث التي اجتهد فيها علماء المسلمين أو نقح النقل من الكتب الغربية

وهذا تعقيب من أستاذتنا التوحيد عقبت به على موضوع آخر أضيفه للفائدة




> بارك الله فيكِ
> 
> ربما ذلك لأنكِ حصرتِ علم النفس على أوحال الغربيين, وكعادة الكثير منّا أن يتبادر إلى الذهن فرويد وأصحاب مدرسة التحليل النفسي بما فيها من إنحلالات عقدية وخلقية فور سماع كلمة: "علم النفس".
> ورغم دورهم في تأسيس هذا العلم إلا أنه ليس حِكرًا عليهم, فقد برع الكثير من العلماء والباحثين المسلمين في هذا العلم وأنتجوا - بفضل الله - الكثير من الكتب والأبحاث والدراسات التي لا تعتمد على شيء مما وضعه وأسسه الغربيون.
> ومن أمثال هؤلاء: الدكتور عبد العزيز النغيمشي جزاه الله كل خير ووفقه ونفع به, الشيخ الدكتور عبد العزيز الأحمد جزاه الله خيرا, والدكتور عادل العبد الجبار, نفع الله به وله جهود طيبة في الدعوة.
> وغيرهم من الباحثين وأهل العلم المعاصرين الذين يبحثون العلم بأسلوب يختلف تمامًا عما نظن, وفي الحقيقة فإني أجد بعض طلاب العلم بحاجة لتثقيف أنفسهم والتعرف على أساليب الدعوة التي تعتمد على فهم نفسية والتعرف على شخصية من يدعوهم, حيث قد يصعب عليهم استنباطها من كتب ابن القيم أو لا يحسنون التطبيق من سيرة الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فمثل هؤلاء المعاصرين يقدمون الكثير من النافع لهم بالتحدث مثلا عن تأثير المرحلة العمرية للطفل والمراهق والكهل وكيفية التعامل مع مواقف مستحدثة. 
> وإني أرجو الله أن يجعل هؤلاء الباحثين ممن قال فيهم ابن القيم - رحمه الله:
> *والعالمون بالله وكتابه ودينه عرفوا سبيل المؤمنين معرفة تفصيلية وسبيل المجرمين معرفة تفصيلية فاستبانت لهم السبيلان كما يستيبين للسالك الطريق الموصل الي مقصوده والطريق الموصل الى الهلكة فهؤلاء أعلم الخلق وأنفعهم للناس وأنصحهم لهم.*

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

يرفع نفع الله به

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*حفظك الله* و رعاك و لا حرمنا من مواضيعك النافعة و مشاركاتك الماتعة

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

وإياك أم عليّ 
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## رنا العربي

خطر لي أن أفتح المجلس العلمي والحمد لله وقعت عيني علی الموضوع ... قرأت لرقم 40 "وأنا مبتسمة أتذكر إستشاراتي جزاكم الله خيرا" ... متألقة اللهم بارك معلمتي ربنا يزيدك ... هل تعطيني فرصة؟

----------


## رنا العربي

> تفهم حاجات المستشير النفسية ورغبته الدائمة في الظهور بمظهر لائق فلا تحاول دفعه للكشف عما بداخله أمامك بصورة مباشرة أو صراحة واضحة فإن الشعور بالعري النفسي شديد الألم والوطأة...وهذا يتضمن...


للأسف صحيح جدا ... الشعور بالعري النفسي يدفع المستشير للرغبة في الظهور بمظهر لائق ومدح نفسه إن أمكن

----------

